# Getting Over The Hump!



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

My son Matt and I fished a club tourney today on our home lake. The bite has been pretty good there lately, especially on floating worms near grass beds, so early on that's what we were chunking. Matt got a pair of 15 inchers on the bubblegum floater, and I missed three I shoulda caught. Well, we talked to a couple of other guys that were catching a few, and as the morning wore on, I was still skunked at 9:45, and was feeling bummed out. There was nothing going on in the grass, so I told Matt it was time to hit points.
Drug out my trusty Carolina rig and Zoom Ultravibe speedcraw, and decided to hit a hump I hadn't fished in ten years, just looking for a break! Jackpot!!
We sat on that hump for three hours, and caught 15 fish on it, and missed four or five. Matt had a good five+ get off right at the boat, but we still got five good keepers for a 16 pound, four oz sack, good enough to win by nearly two pounds.


----------



## mepps_fisher (May 6, 2009)

Great Stuff!!! congrats on the win.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Awsome job guys!!!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Thanks! I learned a valuable lesson, never give up on the old spots that produced in the past!


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

We went back Monday, and had about the same results..


----------

